# Getting quiet......more dev's needed.



## chefb (Sep 4, 2011)

Quick start but its getting quiet around here.....WANTED: mass exodus too bionic! !!! Dev's welcome. Themes come hither .......calling all hackers that popped open the bootloader for the phantom/ ATRIX ,the bionic needs your talents. Let's take the chasidy belt off this pretty little thing and get in there!m


----------



## cstrife999 (Aug 8, 2011)

Hey not to rain on your parade man, but this is forum is for developers only. So please keep your posts in general buddy


----------



## CZonin (Sep 25, 2011)

Team Liberty is hard at work on a ROM for us and it's coming along very very well. Be patient.


----------



## moosc (Jun 15, 2011)

As I stated before the Bionic won't see the love no matter how powerful it is. But watch how many different roms are developed for the prime with in a month.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## droidth3ory (Aug 1, 2011)

The device is 3 weeks old. Rooted in 10 minutes, bootstrapped in a day, 2nd init the same day, CM booted the second day, Liberty is building and myself.

It is all coming.



Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## cstrife999 (Aug 8, 2011)

moosc said:


> As I stated before the Bionic won't see the love no matter how powerful it is. But watch how many different roms are developed for the prime with in a month.
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


Watch how the prime isn't out yet!


----------



## pjdegraz (Sep 26, 2011)

He does have a good point about the prime. However all the devs are doing a great job with what they have now.


----------



## b16 (Jun 6, 2011)

Seriously? Let them work, not everyone has a Bionic. Think about the fact there is 50+ top dollar top shelf Android phones. Please read:










Closed.


----------

